# Found a couple pb carps this weekend.



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Carp is plural, sorry.....I had already submitted the thread. Oh well. Lol. 


Saturday Rylan, Amanda, and I went out to catch a few fish Ohio trophies. Specifically we had chosen a lake that had a high number of 9+ inch bluegill, so we could get that trophy out of the way early. (We aim for Master Angler status each year, kinda fun way to keep things competitive.) We baited a spot with corn, and Rylan and I put out one carp pole apiece and started to bluegill fish with another rod. We didn't catch any trophy gills, however while Rylan and I were off scouring the structure for gills, Amanda was having a blast. I had a couple carp runs and ended up loosing one at the bank. Rylan on the other hand didn't get a bite all day on his carp rod. Sometimes its best to have luck on your side. 

Amanda set two personal best carp in one trip with a 20lb 4oz, and a 27lb 11oz. 
20lber 








27lber









She had a tremendous weekend. I took her to the river Friday morning for some catfishing, and she caught two nice blues. All the while I got to practice my netting and photography skills. LOl

37lb blue cat


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Way to go, those are some awesome fish. 

Nice little blog you got there in your signature to, good job.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like it turned out to be a pretty good weekend. Congrats on the PB!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

JimmyMac A buddy and I started the blog early this year in hopes of sharing our experiences and knowledge with people whom are interested in learning about what we do. It's hard to share things on public forums in full context, because most people just want pics and a brief explanation. For those who want more like location, bait used, water temp, a story, etc. that's where the blog comes in. It typically takes a few days for posts to go up on the blog, because we do like to edit things between us, but in the end I think the final product is worth the wait. We should have the full scoop on this weekend up by Wednesday if your interested. 

Feel free to shoot me a pm, if you ever want to know anything that I haven't posted. MOST things I'm more than willing to share.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish!
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish - thanks for sharing!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice report! Nice blog too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Went out Friday to do some more carp fishing. Set up at one spot and baited it with corn. Ended up fishing two hours before realizing we had set up on a weed bed. So we jumped on the boat and motored across the lake and set up where we had the week before and within two minutes Amanda had another good carp. Only one of the day, the rest of the day was filled with dinker channels. LOL. 

20lbs 13oz. 









I really need to invest in a fine mesh net. We have been using our catfish net to land them, but its not working out so well. This one was netted a little prematurely and went crazy in the net and tore his tail up. We do our best to release the fish unharmed, but sometimes that's easier said than done.

Also I'm trying my best to beat my pb of 14lb. 15oz, but she won't let me catch any fish. There's been three fish in the last week that I would have loved to catch. I guess i'm saving up for a biggen.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Those are all real nice fish!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done again!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful fish Sean! 

I know every carp I've landed on the fly has been a challenge to beach successfully without hurting the fish. Those are some real pigs. In my experience carp fight a very long, hard fight... all the way to the bank. I'm sure these did too. Nice job respecting the fish & handling them properly.


----------

